
Drugmaker transfers all patents for its billion-dollar drug to Mohawk Tribe - refurb
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/08/allergan-does-patent-deal-for-restasis-with-native-american-tribe.html
======
refurb
Hmmm.... part of me think "wow, this is pretty brilliant", but another part of
me thinks "I'm not sure Allergan really thought through the potential blowback
from the public."

